# Sage DTP on the way!



## Will_B58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Having spent a (very) long time researching, not least in these forums, I've decided to get a Sage Duo Temp Pro. Should be with me tomorrow.

Not entirely sure why I'm telling you all about it - maybe just part of me trying to justify the outlay (pursuading my wife that we need to spend £550 on a new coffee set up wasn't easy!).

Previously had a Gaggia Classic. Bought used in 2009 and loved tinkering with it, but it recently seized up completely and decided to treat myself to a new machine.

Planning on getting a Sage Smart Grinder Pro to go with the DTP (an upgrade on my Dualit 75002!). A bit concerned the flashy screen is swaying my opinion, but it sounds like a decent enough grinder and I don't have room for anything like a Super Jolly.

Nearly got the Sage Barista Express. Lovely looking machine, but felt safer to go for separate units. Plus the grinder is available at Lakeland, so I get the 3yr warranty on that (Lakeland apparently no longer sells the DTP).

Slightly disappointed that prices of both are unsually high (£379 for the DTP and £199 for the grinder), but don't want to wait weeks/months in the hope prices will fall.

Should have both by the weekend, so will probably be bothering you all with endless questions!

(Oh, and if I've made a horrible mistake, please let me know asap so I can cancel the order!!)


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Sounds great to me. Not sure you could get better new?

Enjoy the coffee 

PS: the split was a great idea 👍


----------



## Will_B58 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks. Researching it has taken up all my spare time over the past few weeks. I definitely need a decent coffee after that!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I recently got involved with a Bambino Plus and the Smart Grinder Pro. I only make milk based drinks and have no regrets at all. Loving my choice and set-up. Hopefully you'll be the same


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Only thing id say is if you spend an extra 40 you can get a Eureka grinder from @Black Cat Coffee and it will be a whole lot better than the sage grinder.

The dtp though is a very good machine, i loved mine and really didnt need to upgrade 😂😂😂


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The DTP is an excellent machine and a good step up from the classic IMHO. 
You are going to make far more consistent and better coffees from it than the classic without mods.

Grinder wise the SGP is ok, if you in to medium to medium/dark roasts it will be fine. 
Especially if you aren't big into espresso. 
It will be a serious step up from the dualit.

If you get a taste for it you could invest in something like a mignon or niche further down the line.

I went from a classic to a DTP to a Barista pro and then to a pavoni!


----------



## Will_B58 (Jul 30, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> If you get a taste for it you could invest in something like a mignon or niche further down the line.


Yes, that's the plan. My original budget for all this was originally much lower, so I had to draw the line somewhere. Plus it feels like I should enjoy the upgrade to the SGP, then appreciate an even better grinder in a few years.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Will_B58 said:


> Yes, that's the plan. My original budget for all this was originally much lower, so I had to draw the line somewhere. Plus it feels like I should enjoy the upgrade to the SGP, then appreciate an even better grinder in a few years.


 That's right. A big part of this is about the journey. Enjoying the excitement of the next step up. If you go straight in and spend 2k on a machine and another 1 on a grinder you lose the fun of the process


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Congrats on the new setup. I bought a DTP at the beginning of lockdown and have no regrets. I did however push the budget to allow me to get a Mignon instead of the Sage grinder, as I figured I would want to upgrade at some point in the near future. After all, they do say the grinder is even more important than the espresso machine. 😉😁

Enjoy getting to know the machines, it's such an enjoyable experience.


----------

